# CME Sunnybrook BH



## Treemoss (15 Aug 2016)

Wondering if any Simcoe/Toronto/Halton paramedics who linger the forums could either PM or post here what 2016s CMEs were based on. Been looking around on google but havent had any luck.


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2016)

Just this, Treemoss. But, I suspect you have seen it already,
http://www.temseducation.com/moodle/


----------



## Treemoss (16 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Just this, Treemoss. But, I suspect you have seen it already,
> http://www.temseducation.com/moodle/



I have, yup. Unfortunately I'm not able to login in to access many of the pdfs..


----------

